

Interview: Damien Katz Relaxing on CouchDB - tlrobinson
http://www.infoq.com/interviews/CouchDB-Damien-Katz

======
metajack
The interview was basic, but I enjoyed it. CouchDB is one of my favorite
projects, and we've been using it on a few different things.

